# Bad Experience with 'Professional Photographer' NY



## NikonNyc

Hello all... 'deep sigh' ... well here is my story. I've been engaged for approximately two years now; the reason for the period of time is, we wanted to plan with sufficient time for details to be met. The photography for this event was to my fiance and myself of a great deal of importance. As we took our time last July researching for a photographer that not only me our expectations  in regards to quality of work but budget as well. We met a gentleman by the name of Robert who at the time met our criteria quite well! Great personality, good work, and had a videographer available as well. He did our engagement shoot which we loved, a stipulation in our contract stated we would get a disk. The engagement shoot took place early December of 07, quite a time had passed by and we had not received the disk. In February I decided to contact him and get the details as to what happened, three of the five contact numbers were disconnected. When I finally made contact with him he assured me everything was well and that he will get that disk sent out to me as he had stated to my fiance in their prior conversations...( Apparently she had called several times and I was not aware...MY bad shes a real hands on kinda girl) Fast forward 8mo no disk no calls, at this time I just felt extremely hot that how upset I felt that this person in a professional context had just dismissed us as if we did not exist. I again started calling his number and this time all of them were cancelled or suspended by the mobile carrier! This guy doesnt even have landlines for his business. I pick up and decide to show up at his studio and come to find out that he just picked up and left with the following...
1) My Engagement photos 
2) My $1200 Deposit 
3) Over 10 other couples 'Wedding Photos'
4) 6mo Back rent to his current Land Lord( I said current because he moved from original office we met in)

Ladies and Gentlemen I have been left 3wks before my wedding with no photographer... I spoke to the people in the management office of his building and they made me aware  that he had left over 10 couples calling and pleading with the office for photos of there wedding. We began to search the net for info with his real name and found out that these are all his aliases and businesses.

Pankaj Ghuliani
Robert 'bobby' Ghuliani
Robert Zen
Ben Ghuliani
Pankaj Kumar

Adam & Eve Photography
Weddings 34
Art Of Wedding Photography
Henna Photography
Photography & Videography

This individual has solely destroyed peoples belief and trust in the professional photographic community, please if you happen to notice any of the businesses or someone is introduce to you please keep this in mind. Any help you guys can provide with info will be appreciated.

Reference Sites
http://talk.theknot.com/boards/main_frame.aspx?page=ShowForum.aspx?ForumID=30
http://talk.theknot.com/boards/main_frame.aspx?page=ShowForum.aspx?ForumID=114

Sorry for the long Post but yeah... also google any of the above and you will see.


----------



## dEARlEADER

Sorry to hear that..... what a drag..


----------



## *Knowledge*

That sucks, sorry to hear about the troubles. 
Best of luck.


----------



## reg

So you're so mad you have to post this in every section?


----------



## reg

So you're so mad you have to post this in every section?


----------



## dEARlEADER

yes... i initially responded to your post with sympathy.... BUT I'VE CHANGED MY MIND SINCE YOU DECIDED TO SPAM EVERY SECTION OF THE FORUM WITH YOUR TALE...

FYI - most members read all of the posts.... no need to cross post..


----------



## William Petruzzo

Sorry you're in such a frustrating situation.
It's guys like that making my job way harder. *sigh*


----------



## John_Olexa

Thats sucks big time! Well try to find some good in this, at least you didn't fine this out after the Wedding! Theres still time to find somebody, maybe someone you know who is at least a decent photographer should get you some very nice shots.

What state you in maybe someone here can work out something with you ?

Edit:  just saw your in NY. Anybody want to help them out?


----------



## ANDS!

My sympathies but man I would not have waited eight months for this guy.  Not to sound harsh, but after a month of dicking around, I would've been on him litigiously and been covering my own back with finding another photographer.  Yea the cost would have been hell, but it seems thats where it ends up anyway.

Plus - you're still getting married.


----------



## craig

Bummer for sure. Am I reading this wrong or do you still have 3 weeks before the wedding? Certainly some creative thinking and planning will get you through this tough situation. At any rate negative rants will never solve anything. Defaming this guys name is not a great idea, but if it prevents further tragedies then that is good. Point is not to harbor bad thoughts. In all honesty we have heard this sad story before. The question now is how are you going to deal with it in a positive and adult manner. 

Love & Bass


----------



## Yemme

Oh no...I'm so sorry hun.  Wow... Forget him for now.  Concentrate on your special day.  You'll be with the one you love.  It's only money.  If there is a cost issue sometimes relatives take better pictures than hired photographers.  You can do the kodak cameras on the tables if money at this point is an issue. Take a deep breath and when your done with your wedding you get a sketch of that blankety blank F-er and post it all over the internet.  Someone will recognize him.  If you plan on hiring another photographer... um... good luck.  Try through a friend whose used one before.


----------



## KD5NRH

dEARlEADER said:


> FYI - most members read all of the posts....



They do?  I guess that would explain why some strike me as the still-living-in-mom's-basement-with-no-life-outside-the-internet types, but still, most of them?


----------



## Iron Flatline

Sheesh that sucks. 

Good news is you're still getting married, all that's missing is the photographer. Be pissed, but be happy that the main parts of your life are good.


----------



## JerryPH

I am wondering... did anyone ask for references and did they check out?  Asking for references is a very common thing that happens in the wedding photography field.  People want to know if they were satisfied with your experience or not... and if not, well time to move on to the next one.

I do feel badly, but as mentioned, at least it happened now, and not after your ceremony!


----------



## JohnnyL

reg said:


> So you're so mad you have to post this in every section?



Hahahaha I guess he just wants to warn people. I'd be really mad if I were in his shoes.


----------



## Village Idiot

KD5NRH said:


> They do? I guess that would explain why some strike me as the still-living-in-mom's-basement-with-no-life-outside-the-internet types, but still, most of them?


 
Let's have  a discussion on this.

It seems that a lot of use actually have day jobs in office type environments where we have constant access to the internet, which would give the illusion that we do nothing but sit around all day and post from our mother's basements. 

Which is completely far from the truth. We sit around all day and post from our employer's office. The last time I was in my mother's basement was to find a nearly 20 year old slot car track for my roommate's kid to play with. Unfortunately, he was asleep so me my roommate, and ten of our drinking buddies ended up having to play with the slot cars instead.


----------



## Bifurcator

Because of this individual posters on TPF are no longer to be trusted world-wide.



NikonNyc said:


> The engagement shoot *took place early December of 08*, quite a time had passed by and we had not received the disk.



He expects to receive future goods and services in the past or present.  Disgusting... how can I continue... life will never be the same. Someone pass me the hemlock.

LOL!


----------



## andrew99

Village Idiot said:


> ...so me my roommate, and ten of our drinking buddies ended up having to play with the slot cars instead.



You were doing great dispelling the myth until this part!!     But yes, I pop on this forum from work to get my photography fix.  Actually, when I'm at home I'm too busy doing post processing and other stuff to be reading forums.

To the original poster:  Similar thing happened to me.. My wedding photographer decided to quite the biz and sold all his contracts to someone across town (without telling us or any of his other customers).  After some detective work I found the new photographer and managed to eventually get my album after physically going there on several occasions.  So don't give up, it sucks, and it seems to happen a lot more than it should, but hopefully you'll get your photos.


----------



## Moglex

Bifurcator said:


> Because of this individual posters on TPF are no longer to be trusted world-wide.
> 
> He expects to receive future goods and services in the past or present.  Disgusting... how can I continue... life will never be the same. Someone pass me the hemlock.



Glad you can get a laugh out of a simple typo when someone has experienced something that may well negatively impinge on what should be one of the most special days of their life. :no smile:

I'm sure you have the sympathy of the majority of posters here, OP.


----------



## PhilGarber

Contact a lawyer. Has anyone done this already?


----------



## table1349

Moglex said:


> Glad you can get a laugh out of a simple typo when someone has experienced something that may well negatively impinge on what should be one of the most special days of their life. :no smile:
> 
> I'm sure you have the sympathy of the majority of posters here, OP.



And if I say the sky is falling are you going to panic at that?  With the vast use of the internet comes a vast world of inaccuracy, fiction and bald face lies.  I am not saying that what happened to the OP is a lie, but neither do I know it for truth.  What I do know is this.  If the situation the OP wrote about is true an internet forum is not the place for it.  A court of law is.  If a court of law sides with the OP it becomes a matter of public record thus it has substance.  Until then it is just a story.


----------



## Bifurcator

Exactly!


----------



## THORHAMMER

sorry to hear that , what a total flake.

take your contract to the BBB and also small claims court its like 100$ but you will 99% get the judgment if you have a contract.

the industry should consider moving to a 1/4 down and rest when the final product is delivered as it would promote more trust. 

everyone is afraid people will cancel with them if they dont charge half up front, but in reality i think more people would book dates if the pressure wasnt overwhelming with 50% - 100% up front. 

if you want to get married on the Californian coast ill give you a crazy crazy discount , and everyone on this board pretty much knows me. 

alas that far far away for your friends and family to fly. 

i am very sorry to hear what happened to you, that is not typical and not right.


----------



## Moglex

gryphonslair99 said:


> And if I say the sky is falling are you going to panic at that?



Where is the panic?

gryphon, virtually every anecdotal story on here is unproven.

There are plenty of threads on this site where people are warned off various suppliers on the basis of anecdotal evidence from other members.

It seems downright nasty to poke fun at someone who has suffered a particularly nasty experience (photographically speaking) simply because they mistyped '2007'.

$1300 may not be much to older members here but it's probably extremely significant to someone saving to get married.

Still, if you want to join in poking fun rather than offer the OP sympathy, you go ahead. Let's hope it makes you happy.


----------



## NikonNyc

Well its a typo and you guys seem to be enjoying it, well so much for having a community that can get together, keep each other informed and that is willing to assist in certain matters. As for the legal aspect of it yes police reports have been filed and a class action lawsuit is in progress just a matter a time. Though cosidering the amount of people that are posting about him I doubt there will be money to go around but  there should be plenty of jail time...


----------



## NikonNyc

JerryPH said:


> I am wondering... did anyone ask for references and did they check out?  Asking for references is a very common thing that happens in the wedding photography field.  People want to know if they were satisfied with your experience or not... and if not, well time to move on to the next one.
> 
> I do feel badly, but as mentioned, at least it happened now, and not after your ceremony!



Yup did a brief check online through the knot.com but its kinda difficult to find negatives when he has about 5 different aliases...


----------



## NikonNyc

Hey guys look it wasn't my intent to spam, merely to inform as many as possible I apologize for the mistake. Trust me, the amount of respect and appreciation that I have for this forum is in excess to what I have for that prick I considered my photographer. If only one person on this board can avoid dealing with that guy or learn from a mistake I made it would be enough. Again for those who I have offended frustrated or inconvenienced in any way I am sorry. On a other note if my posting was in such poor taste and considered spam i am sure any of our mod would have 1. warned me and 2. deleted the threads. 

Again thank you for reading and just please keep a eye out.


----------



## Jim Benton

NikonNyc said:


> Well its a typo and you guys seem to be enjoying it, well so much for having a community that can get together, keep each other informed and that is willing to assist in certain matters. As for the legal aspect of it yes police reports have been filed and a class action lawsuit is in progress just a matter a time. Though cosidering the amount of people that are posting about him I doubt there will be money to go around but  there should be plenty of jail time...



Hi Nikon Nyc.

I'm sure most of us are sympathetic, appreciate your taking the trouble to post a warning and find the snide comments by certain posters as distasteful as you do.

I've seen several posts here warning people of dodgy suppliers without anyone getting snarky about it so I don't know who's rattled gryphonslair99 cage.

Good luck with getting some resolution.


----------



## NikonNyc

reg said:


> So you're so mad you have to post this in every section?



Funny you state that. I've been checking the threads to see what peoples suggestions, comments, and remarks. Every thread has different people who have commented, except you. You seem to just not have anything better to do than to follow and post the obvious, yes i have cross posted not in the intent to spam but to inform. Sorry that you don't have a new interesting thread to comment on. Like I was on the toilet chatting reading TPF with a cigaret in my mouth and p000-oops burnt my tip. Are you serious I cross threaded to inform as many as possible and all you have to add is I burnt my pee-pee on the BOWL! C'mon Sorry but I hope this is the worst inconvenience anyone here suffers. Not having something new to read, or being ripped off $1,200 dollars from a guy posing to be a "Professional Photographer". Are you kidding me..? really. 
EXAMPLE!
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=132498

Gryphonslair99, unfortunately for me this is a reality. I hope you never go through something like this seeing you fiance a person you care about cry because one day that means so much to her is being ruined over just $1200 and someone's corrupt and greedy nature. Legal action are being taken but due to the amount of people that have already been taken advantage of, I doubt money will be even a option but jail time will.

For all other people who have posted with comments and your sympathy thank you I can say I appreciate the time you took on the boards to write back. For all others that have nothing to add just dont.


----------



## Bifurcator

NikonNyc said:


> For all other people who have posted with comments and your sympathy thank you I can say I appreciate the time you took on the boards to write back. For all others that have nothing to add just dont.



So all you're looking for is sympathy? That's kinda weird for a photo forum.  It also kinda flies in the face of your earlier comment about this just being a warning.

And what is it you were warning us of again?  Oh yeah, a photographer no one has heard of who has single-handedly destroyed the reputation of all wedding photographers in the world. That's what you said anyway.

It's always VERY bad form to air YOUR dirty laundry in public discussion sites. As others have said, this forum "TPF->Beyond The Basics" is no place for this. Maybe somewhere in the business district section if you just have to.  It belongs at the BBB and in claims court ONLY if you ask me. 

Did you also go outside your house and scream in the streets about this?  How about carrying a sign back and fourth in front of your camera store or a photography school?  You didn't did you? Because it would be TOTALLY RIDICULOUS to do so. Just the same as it is to post it here.

I'm not upset.. I don't care... but I don't dig getting painted black or watching you paint others black for *your* inappropriateness.


----------



## Jim Benton

Bifurcator said:


> So all you're looking for is sympathy?
> 
> snip of temper tantrum.



Hey, can you tone down the nastiness a little?

I don't want to get int some stupid argument but if someone's suffered at the hands of some rogue it's nice that they should take the trouble to warn others. 

He wasn't asking for sympathy, just expressing his thanks for those that offered it.

These forums seem to be a generally nice and relaxed place where people can ask questions and exchange information so please. if you can't post without being unpleasant, consider not posting at all.


----------



## Bifurcator

Jim Benton said:


> Hey, can you tone down the nastiness a little?



No.

And there wasn't any nastiness to it - AT ALL.


----------



## LaFoto

Lean back, take deep breaths, chill and relax all ...


----------



## LaFoto

And I'll now merge all the threads on this self-same topic. For our Forum Guidelines clearly state the following:



> * Spamming is not tolerated. *Do not cross-post messages in multiple forums in an effort to gain attention.* Furthermore, should it be obvious by your signature or posting style that you are here only to promote your business or product, you may receive a warning or possibly be banned. It is permissible for active, involved members to post links to their personal or business web sites.


 
Thought I'd point it out...


----------



## abraxas

NikonNyc said:


> ...
> who at the time met our criteria quite well! ...



Am I correct in understanding your 'criteria' did not include references with their phone numbers?

I had a stupid and unsentimental tree cut down in my yard that cost half as much, and I not only got prices from several contractors, but called and checked every reference as well.  

Good luck.


----------



## djmakd

My fiancee hired Henna Photo & Video for our upcoming weddng oct 30-nov 2
 yes ...Pankaj!

 He did our engaement shoot on Labor Day and then told us he was leaving for India but would be back soon and we would have our pictures within a week. 
 we had hired him for our wedding oct 31-nov 2, 2008
 we also paid him a $3000 deposit!!!
 We have not heard back from Pankaj since Labor Day.

 I contacted his office a couple times and some girl named Naz made convo with me and stated that Pankaj would speak with me when he returns in a couple weeks.

 He is no where to be found. All phone lines are disconnected. 

 I tried to chat with naz online she replied that Pankaj is moving offices and hence no replies on the other line.  

 We have to find everyone that Pankaj has disappointed and do something about this.


----------



## abraxas

How'd you find this guy in the first place?  Probably more important is how'd he find you? You might want to plug that hole up. Again, good luck.


----------



## djmakd

Hi Deep,

We just got a call from Pankaj and he reassured us that he is just moving to a new office, and he sent us an online gallery of our engagement photo shoot and reassured us that he will be at the wedding.  He said he is in the process of calling his contacts so hopefully you will get a call soon.


----------



## NikonNyc

Bifucator
[/quote]Did you also go outside your house and scream in the streets about this? How about carrying a sign back and fourth in front of your camera store or a photography school? You didn't did you? Because it would be TOTALLY RIDICULOUS to do so. Just the same as it is to post it here.

I'm not upset.. I don't care... but I don't dig getting painted black or watching you paint others black for *your* inappropriateness.[/quote]

Nah not nasty at all really calling people *ridiculous* and making it appear as if im generalizing the topic...sorry no I did not generalize, as for sympathy I dont need it on the boards I have friends and family for that if thats the case....but I was making a simple attempt to be cudious. When a person sympathizes, you express gratitude....wow really keep trying...really do make this about you, because even other users are noticing that I have not even taken the time to ackowledge you up until now....Im sorry really, *ITS NOT ABOUT YOU*!


----------



## JerryPH

djmakd said:


> Hi Deep,
> 
> We just got a call from Pankaj and he reassured us that he is just moving to a new office, and he sent us an online gallery of our engagement photo shoot and reassured us that he will be at the wedding.  He said he is in the process of calling his contacts so hopefully you will get a call soon.



... and based on his past track record, you *believe* this guy??
Fool me once, shame on you.  Fool me twice... shame on me.  

If I was you, I would get my pics from the guy and not walk, but ***RUN*** away to get a decent photographer while the chance is there.


----------



## djmakd

Yeah, thats what we would like to do but he still has our $3000 deposit and the actual full sized pictures of the engagement photo shoot (he sent us a kodakgallery.com link).  We also have a backup photographer ready just in case.  Any suggestions on how we can get back our deposit and the full sized pics so we can just use the backup photographer instead?


----------



## NikonNyc

LaFoto said:


> And I'll now merge all the threads on this self-same topic. For our Forum Guidelines clearly state the following:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd point it out...


Thank you, sorry for any inconvenience i've cause did not mean to cause any issues..



djmakd said:


> Hi Deep,
> 
> We just got a call from Pankaj and he reassured us that he is just moving to a new office, and he sent us an online gallery of our engagement photo shoot and reassured us that he will be at the wedding. He said he is in the process of calling his contacts so hopefully you will get a call soon.


 

Hey Djmakd this is the same routine he ran us through he aslo sent us a letter stating that he was moving and then just skipped out permanently. He sent a e-mail to my fiancee two days ago saying he wanted to resolve it with a check....We refused, cosidering his track record with bounced checks no no no...pm me if you get a chance so we can exchange info on this guy


----------



## JerryPH

djmakd said:


> Any suggestions on how we can get back our deposit and the full sized pics so we can just use the backup photographer instead?



Did you sign a contract?  Does the contract say he keeps the money if you back out?  If yes, you got painted into a corner.  I'd have a "guido" ready because chances are pretty good that if he did this once, he WILL do it again.

If not... because of his lack of ability to stick to the agreements, ask for your deposit money back and be out and out honest... you now want someone more reliable and trustworthy and unfortunately, its NOT him.  Do this in the form of a letter from your lawyer.  A few letters from people like is unpaid previous landlord stating that he is a shyster, and a few other people he's shafted in the past all help to paint HIM into the corner when it comes time to visit the courts.  All you need to do is prove reasonably that you were concerned with his honesty based on past experience and he can do nothing but take it with a smile.

Of course, do this after you get and pay for your pics.


----------



## djmakd

Hey, can you send me a private message? Just joined today and can't seem to figure out how to do it...please let me know...my fiancee is freaking out and luckily she has contacted another photographer who is available for that day as a backup.  We just want our deposit back now and the pictures.





Hey Djmakd this is the same routine he ran us through he aslo sent us a letter stating that he was moving and then just skipped out permanently. He sent a e-mail to my fiancee two days ago saying he wanted to resolve it with a check....We refused, cosidering his track record with bounced checks no no no...pm me if you get a chance so we can exchange info on this guy[/quote]


----------



## djmakd

JerryPH said:


> Did you sign a contract?  Does the contract say he keeps the money if you back out?  If yes, you got painted into a corner.  I'd have a "guido" ready because chances are pretty good that if he did this once, he WILL do it again.
> 
> If not... because of his lack of ability to stick to the agreements, ask for your deposit money back and be out and out honest... you now want someone more reliable and trustworthy and unfortunately, its NOT him.  Do this in the form of a letter from your lawyer.  A few letters from people like is unpaid previous landlord stating that he is a shyster, and a few other people he's shafted in the past all help to paint HIM into the corner when it comes time to visit the courts.  All you need to do is prove reasonably that you were concerned with his honesty based on past experience and he can do nothing but take it with a smile.
> 
> Of course, do this after you get and pay for your pics.



I will have to check the contract, my fiancee was handling most of this, I hope that is not in there.


----------



## JerryPH

Me?  To send a private message, click the words "Private Messages" on the top right side of each page. In that window, on the left side, click "Send New Message"

send it to JerryPH if that's something you want to talk about.


----------



## djmakd

JerryPH said:


> Me?  To send a private message, click the words "Private Messages" on the top right side of each page. In that window, on the left side, click "Send New Message"
> 
> send it to JerryPH if that's something you want to talk about.



Actually, I was trying to send a PM to NikonNYC but I tried following what you told me and I don't see any Private Messages on my screen, I've checked the User CP as well but don't have that option either...


----------



## Big Bully

Jim Benton said:


> Hey, can you tone down the nastiness a little?
> 
> I don't want to get int some stupid argument but if someone's suffered at the hands of some rogue it's nice that they should take the trouble to warn others.
> 
> He wasn't asking for sympathy, just expressing his thanks for those that offered it.
> 
> These forums seem to be a generally nice and relaxed place where people can ask questions and exchange information so please. if you can't post without being unpleasant, consider not posting at all.


 
Bifurcator is just a bitter soul.. I would ignore him.

Nikon NYC, What a horrible experience. I have heard of people going through a similar ordeal, although not with the same character. My best advice is to turn the other cheek, until the wedding is over, and then worry about this character. Don't let this situation overshadow and ultimately ruin your wedding. It should be a happy day, of course with ups and downs, but it should ultimately be a happy day. I hope you find some restitution with this issue. So sorry that it had to happen to you.

DJ, you don't have enough posts to PM. The best you can do is email NYC.


----------



## djmakd

Big Bully said:


> Bifurcator is just a bitter soul.. I would ignore him.
> 
> Nikon NYC, What a horrible experience. I have heard of people going through a similar ordeal, although not with the same character. My best advice is to turn the other cheek, until the wedding is over, and then worry about this character. Don't let this situation overshadow and ultimately ruin your wedding. It should be a happy day, of course with ups and downs, but it should ultimately be a happy day. I hope you find some restitution with this issue. So sorry that it had to happen to you.
> 
> DJ, you don't have enough posts to PM. The best you can do is email NYC.



How would I do that? Usually, I would consider myself savvy with computers, but don't feel so much with these forums...  Thanks for the help!  

NikonNYC - alternatively you can email me at djmakd at hotmail


----------



## djmakd

JerryPH said:


> Did you sign a contract?  Does the contract say he keeps the money if you back out?  If yes, you got painted into a corner.  I'd have a "guido" ready because chances are pretty good that if he did this once, he WILL do it again.
> 
> If not... because of his lack of ability to stick to the agreements, ask for your deposit money back and be out and out honest... you now want someone more reliable and trustworthy and unfortunately, its NOT him.  Do this in the form of a letter from your lawyer.  A few letters from people like is unpaid previous landlord stating that he is a shyster, and a few other people he's shafted in the past all help to paint HIM into the corner when it comes time to visit the courts.  All you need to do is prove reasonably that you were concerned with his honesty based on past experience and he can do nothing but take it with a smile.
> 
> Of course, do this after you get and pay for your pics.



I just saw the contract and it was not much of a contract...it was just a listing of the event dates and times and the number of photographs he was going to provide and albums.  There was nothing more to it than that.  Do we have any legal leg to stand on?


----------



## Big Bully

djmakd said:


> How would I do that? Usually, I would consider myself savvy with computers, but don't feel so much with these forums... Thanks for the help!
> 
> NikonNYC - alternatively you can email me at djmakd at hotmail


 

Which part the ignoring part, or the posts? I think you have to have 25 posts to be able to PM people.


----------



## table1349

Moglex said:


> Where is the panic?
> 
> gryphon, virtually every anecdotal story on here is unproven.
> 
> There are plenty of threads on this site where people are warned off various suppliers on the basis of anecdotal evidence from other members.
> 
> It seems downright nasty to poke fun at someone who has suffered a particularly nasty experience (photographically speaking) simply because they mistyped '2007'.
> 
> $1300 may not be much to older members here but it's probably extremely significant to someone saving to get married.
> 
> Still, if you want to join in poking fun rather than offer the OP sympathy, you go ahead. Let's hope it makes you happy.



You are correct that a lot of the anecdotal stories are unproven.  However, they are not posted on virtually every section of the forum with the same message.  A message that does not ask advice, but one of obvious anger and accusal.  When messages like this are posted in this manner it throws a red flag up for me as to what the real point here is.  

Perhaps it is my 26+ years in law enforcement.  Scams are part of the norm in everyday life.  But the norm is not to exact a measure of revenge on the part of the victim.  The norm is to seek justice.  When I read this post it had the flavor of revenge that got stronger as I re-read it in multiple forums.  

I feel for everyone that gets ripped off how ever it may occur.  However I also understand that the courts are the place to settle those kinds of matters.  That is the place where both sides will have their chance to have a say.  The court of public opinion has no such guarantees. It often complicates, not helps matters

Keep in mind, if we live by the old saying " An eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth," the whole world would be blind and toothless.  

In many places in the world and even in some places in this country a posting like this could be considered slander.  Freedom of speech does have it's limits.  This is something that the OP could be held accountable for in court if they are unable to prove what they have posted.  Not the best thing to have happen if you are in the right.


----------



## Bifurcator

Well said!

Can you imagine if everyone who got a bunk deal came here and posted it?  OMG this place would be swamped in "Beware" posts! And of course just like this thread the people would have to log on as two separate people for "self-support". There would be way more like this than "What Camera or Lens should I buy" threads. 

Basically I feel like: Don't poop in the road right in front of me. Take your personal duties  to the proper place. 

It's not a _real_ big deal to me either way because it doesn't happen too often but YUCK... I don't wanna read about someone's dirty undies... Eiw!!

There's two sides of every story and this is just a "mad" story by a pop-up user no one here even knows. How many other sites did this person post this on BTW? 8? 10? 50? I bet a google would pull up a bunch. This is much worse than spam! There's no facts, no evidence, yet the OP and his other self want us all to feel for him and assist him in condemning someone we know nothing about. How do we know the OP isn't a Arab hater or something? (tho I'm NOT suggesting that s/he is either...)

It's way too sticky for me. Usually these kinds of threads at least point to a news-paper article or some court proceedings but I think this is the first one I've seen where the person just runs around screaming "he's a bad guy... he's a bad guy..." and then treats those who don't think it's appropriate or who try to lighten it up a bit, rudely and goes on the attack path.

It's all a bit too odd to me...


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm surprised this thread wasn't transferred into off topic it seems like it fits there more than in the foundations of photography area.  Too emotional to be on topic.


----------



## NikonNyc

Big Bully said:


> Bifurcator is just a bitter soul.. I would ignore him.
> 
> Don't let this situation overshadow and ultimately ruin your wedding. It should be a happy day, of course with ups and downs, but it should ultimately be a happy day. I hope you find some restitution with this issue. So sorry that it had to happen to you.
> 
> DJ, you don't have enough posts to PM. The best you can do is email NYC.


 
Thank you, the only thing is that I would consider this to be a time sensitive situation. I just got home from work and found that my fiancee what on the phone in three way with other couples in reguards to this guy.

Mokeykoder, i really just wanted to find somewhere with good exposure for our whole community here but one of the mods saw it fit to merge all three to this thread so that what we have here.

Dj thanks for the info great talking to you hope to resolve this soon! GL


----------



## NikonNyc

JerryPH said:


> Did you sign a contract? Does the contract say he keeps the money if you back out? If yes, you got painted into a corner. I'd have a "guido" ready because chances are pretty good that if he did this once, he WILL do it again. quote]
> 
> Jerry I got a contract that clearly states he would shoot our wedding the entire day of Nov1st Now Dj just informed me that he had booked him for three days Oct31-Nov3, so his intentions are even more obvious now.


----------



## JerryPH

You and your friend need to go see a lawyer immediately, you have the basis for a great case if you can show 2 contracts, 2 deposits and conflicting dates.  With this as well as a few other afidavids from landlord and what not, you can prove motive and intent.  You also have a basis to have your money returned.  Don't do this yourself, he will disappear... get someone to serve him some nice papers ordering him to appear in court.

Do it now.  Time is not your friend.

Start looking for another photographer... e-session pics can be taken after the wedding just as nicely as before, just take the wedding bands off... lol


----------



## shivaswrath

if you're in the NY area, call up www.damionedwardsphotography.com

Damion is awesome, did an amazing job with our wedding, and since this is such short notice, he might be able to give you a deal if he is available? He is usually booked months in advance, but thought I'd through the idea out there. . . you can PM me for his email info, etc. . .


----------



## Bifurcator

Why am I a "bitter soul"? Because I think for myself? Or because I don't run around like a loon without it's head?

bitter... bitter... bitter...


----------



## LaFoto

Bifurcator, just lean back and leave any of this be... seems like silence is golden here. At least that's my impression. 

What he wanted to say (in the sense of venting) has been said, on public forums such as this one it may be an anecdote, it may not be... now we all know and can inwardly deal with the knowledge as we feel is best. OK?


----------



## Bifurcator

Bitter bitter... Grumble grumble... Takes the tip... Bitter bitter... Grumble grumble...

Hehehehe...   Sure, no problem...


----------



## mbaratta

NiconNYC and DJ - I have been searching the Internet trying to find people in the same situation as me...I hired Robert/Bobby from Art of Weddings for my wedding as well.  I won't get into the whole story but he showed up for the wedding (June 28), everything was great, and then he dropped off the face of the planet.  I have been trying to get in touch with him for months - also spoke with a girl named Naz who was working on my thank-you cards, but for the last few weeks I haven't had any of my emails returned and their phone has been off.  We don't have any of our wedding pictures, none of the CDs, pics or thank you cards, etc. AND he has our $3,000.  It looks like you two have spoken offline about this - can you bring me into the loop please?  We are starting to become frantic and don't know what our next step should be.  You can email me at dax554@hotmail.com.

Sorry to add to the list of posts about this, I know some people on here seem pretty upset about this string, but this is a terrible situation and I'm hoping to connect with others going through the same thing.

Thanks!


----------



## preethyk75

We have had the same experience. Our photographer was recommended by our wedding planner. He took great engagement photos (although he was late). He was late to the wedding but we dismissed that as well. After the wedding we contacted him and his company sent us cds of our wedding (unedited). That is when we completely lost contact. After calling about a zillion times he has promised to send us thank you cards (haven't received them), set up a password protected website for the photos (nope) and no word on the albums or stills we have in our contract. We have paid him nearly 5000 dollars and we have about 2 cds worth of unedited photos. Our wedding was 4 months ago. Please do not even attempt to use this company our you will be very sorry...i have told our wedding planner and everyone we know--we are trying to legal action, but not sure if that will do anything. We are mostly very sad about the albums since we did not have videography.


----------



## ksmattfish

I don't have any advice on how to avoid or deal with scams like this.  Unfortunately most folks don't have any experience with wedding photography, so it can be hard to spot the con artist.  Anyone can throw up a professional looking website (heck, that might be a clue right there, many real pros have really lame websites), write up a good looking contract, steal photos off the internet for a portfolio, and arrange for fake referrals.  I guess the only way is to hire someone who has photographed a wedding for people you actually know and can trust.  

In my opinion it's con artists like this that I'm worried about hurting the industry, and not the amateurs working for cheap/free that many pros are bitching about.


----------



## ksmattfish

THORHAMMER said:


> the industry should consider moving to a 1/4 down and rest when the final product is delivered as it would promote more trust.



The reason this won't happen is because there are far more non-delivery/payment issues on the client side than on the pro side.  The chances a pro will get stiffed by their client is much greater than the chance of hiring a con-artist masquerading as a pro photographer.

You know when I changed my policy to 100% payment 2 weeks before the wedding?  Right after the first time I had trouble collecting after the wedding.  I need 2 weeks to make sure the check clears.


----------



## JerryPH

djmakd said:


> I just saw the contract and it was not much of a contract...it was just a listing of the event dates and times and the number of photographs he was going to provide and albums.  There was nothing more to it than that.  Do we have any legal leg to stand on?



I am not a lawyer, but I would say yes you have a lot you can do.  Contact a lawyer ASAP.  This is not the place you should be wasting time at... you should be in your lawyer's office!


----------



## jlykins

JerryPH said:


> I am not a lawyer, but I would say yes you have a lot you can do. Contact a lawyer ASAP. This is not the place you should be wasting time at... you should be in your lawyer's office!


 Agreed, don't waste your time talking to us. We're just a bunch of photo nuts. Go talk to a lawyer. Then come back and join us!:mrgreen:


----------



## benhasajeep

Quite a few of cheated are posting on here. I think someone must have posted a link on one of the wedding sites to come here. Probably in hope the person or persons are on here and someone knows them. Trying to get information. I would bet they are hitting several photo forum sites trying to flush the people out.


----------



## Overread

I doubt that the sort of person who sets up such a scam is likley to be a prominant forum member of a photography site. Even if they are a member chances are that they are more background and most likley just after crits and info. Besides how many of us here are acutally using our full names in our profiles?
A scammer knows he/she is a scammer so they are hardly likley to advertise themselves - some might try to defend their business online but only if its still running in some form or another


----------



## Onion

benhasajeep said:


> Quite a few of cheated are posting on here. I think someone must have posted a link on one of the wedding sites to come here. Probably in hope the person or persons are on here and someone knows them. Trying to get information. I would bet they are hitting several photo forum sites trying to flush the people out.


 
Or it's the same vicious loser claiming damages by poor guy that didn't kiss their ass.


----------



## Big Bully

Onion said:


> Or it's the same vicious loser claiming damages by poor guy that didn't kiss their ass.


 

Not everyone has disception in mind.


----------



## Joves

Too bad there isnt a resellerratings site for wedding photographers.


----------



## JerryPH

There is... its called TheKnot.com and brides vote there without the wedding photographers even being allowed to reply.  If they do, the posts are summarily deleted and I believe that they are banned, or something like that.


----------



## Joves

JerryPH said:


> There is... its called TheKnott.com and brides vote there without the wedding photographers even being allowed to reply.  If they do, the posts are summarily deleted and I believe that they are banned, or something like that.


 
Ah OK didnt know that. But then I dont plan on getting married soon anyhow. Besides I have far too many pro shooters in my family so, I would be covered.


----------



## JerryPH

Caught me before I could fix my link... lol
The Knot is a wedding forum and one of the aspects it discusses is photography/photographers.


----------



## nebi707

Hi I am going through the same thing with this guy! He was so nice and the pictures weren't that bad but he is such a low life he won't give us what we paid for! And now he has no phone to contact him or address to find him... he goes to India and we can't get a hold of him. His "office assistant" Nas told us he'll get back to us and never did. I filed a complaint with the NY County District Attorney office and they said they'd look into it if more people would call and complain about him
If this man screwed  you over too call (212) 335-8900 and reference complaint number #23285. Maybe if we can get enough people to call the DA would look into it and get this guy!


----------



## jkamullins

I only shot 2 weddings with this guy, but wanted to take a chance to see if I have some of the images from one of your weddings.

I shot one on Saturday August 23rd 2008 at Marriott in NJ and another on Sunday August 24th 2008 at Decatur House in Washington DC. The names were Shivani & Neerav, and Preethy and Robert. I have about 1200 images (corrected) from each wedding.

I contracted with him to travel from ATL to shoot these 2 and eventually help set up his ATL operations. I haven't seen or heard from anyone since September of 2008 and all operations here have disappeared. If you see your wedding on my website - email, PM or call me. Add ".com" to my username on this forum and it will take you there.

Best of luck to all of you. I truly hope I can be of help to someone. I sympathize with anyone who had the memories of their day taken from them - there is no do-over option for a once-in-a-lifetime event.


----------



## jkamullins

Since my post, I have located the 2 couples that I personally shot for. I have delivered files to one and am currently working with the other. 

Unfortunately I do not have prints/file for, nor access to prints or files for anyone else. When this guy packs up and leaves, he leaves no trace behind. I do know of someone with a listserve and knowledge of a class action lawsuit in the works. If I get that info, I'll pass it along.

Good luck to everyone.


----------

